# Fedex = PROBLEMS!



## Plainsman53 (Feb 26, 2015)

We live quite a ways out. We order some things we can't buy locally online. UPS never has a problem or makes a mistake. US Mail, Southeastern Freight, Beaver Express, any other freight company--no problem. Contract installers and repair people can find us easily. One time a fedex driver called and got directions. Other than that Fedex NEVER gets it right! I've talked to others in this area and they have the same results. Is the company that bad in other areas? We got the third email today on an order that should have been in last week telling us we need to edit our address. Mailing address, road number-- 911 address, phone number. I really think they don't even try.


----------



## DoubleR (Jan 15, 2014)

I hear ya! We have nothing but problems with them here to.


----------

